# MOVED: advice needed after two failed icsis?



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

This topic has been moved to Negative Cycle & Inbetween Treatment.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=392426.0


----------

